# M10



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Ordered an M10 today. Matte black finish. I rode a demo for 4.5 hours Sunday, nice bike. Should have it built by the end of next week.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats! A friend of mine bought one earlier this years. He have been very happy with his so far. 

He sold me his 2008 Colnago Extreme C frameset and bought an M10. I am glad to have bought the Extreme C from him.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! What are you building on to it?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I know I'll probably get blasted for the build, here it goes.

SRAM Red
Easton EA 90 SLX wheelset
Look carbon pro pedals
Sella Italia Team Edition saddle
Ritchey WCS bar and stem
Michelin Pro 3's
Conti tubes

This is the build I had on my S3 and really liked it. My Defy has full DA and I like it too, the deciding factor is I prefer a static lever.

Campy is great, I'm just not a campy guy.

January I'm going to purchase a set of 303's too.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Comer said:


> I know I'll probably get blasted for the build, here it goes.
> 
> SRAM Red
> Easton EA 90 SLX wheelset
> ...


Nice- SRAM Red is awesome stuff! Should be a stellar bike! 

I had a Force group that I cannibalized from my cross bike to put on my CX 1 originally but eventually added Chorus 11- not because of the "italian origin" mentality BS but because I personally liked the aesthetics of the crankset and feel of the Campy hood/lever shape and the thumb levers. 

Look forward to seeing progress pics!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Gorgeousity. Colnago's most advanced bike, no? I like your build - Mapei showed that Colnagos don't have to be built with Campy!


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll post pics tomorrow. The build came in at 15lbs 14oz with two cages and pedals. Size 54s.


----------

